# Camping 9 Days Through Texas



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Tomorrow we leave for a 9-day camping trip from Colorado, through Northern New Mexico, down the Texas panhandle, through the heartland, and finally arriving in Round Rock. Nearly 2,000 miles round trip.

We'll be camping and having dinner with mswalt and family at Abilene State Park. Looking forward to a great trip. Full report upon return, of course.

We will have broadband while in Round Rock, so I'll check in then.

Randy


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Have a Great Trip! action


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Wow, super road trip Randy. Look forward to your safe return and hearing about the trip


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip Randy, and say hi to mswalt for us all! action

Hope your campgrounds are not overrun by Katrina/Rita refugees. But it sounds like you are going to be far enough North that you should be OK.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Have a great trip! Travel safe and enjoy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great trip
And have a safe travel

Don


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Where bouts in round rock are ya'll stayin at?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your trip and be safe, we love being on the road.

Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks everyone...leaving in an hour. Dark Green Duramax, we are staying north of Round Rock in Georgetown at the New Life RV Park.

Randy


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Thanks everyone...leaving in an hour. Dark Green Duramax, we are staying north of Round Rock in Georgetown at the New Life RV Park.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]58863[/snapback]​


Looks like a nice place Randy. Let us know how it is and have a great time and a safe trip.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are 50% through our trip and doing great. Outback is performing admirably, but gas mileage is not what I expected. I added a K&N air filter but am still getting only 10 MPH at best.

Had a very nice visit with mswalt at Abilene State Park. I have pictures of his 31 RQS that I will post when I return.

One new thing that happened while at Abilene has already been a problem for mswalt. His water heater will not work on gas. Well, my 26 RS started doing the same thing while sitting next to his 31 RQS (problems morphing between Outbacks?







).

Thinking back to the furnace problem where the furnace would start and then stop due to low battery power, my wife and I applied the same thoughts on this problem (since the water heater has worked on gas flawlessly before). I know my front LP tank is getting low, so I switched to the rear tank by flipping the switch near the regulator. That did it! Water heater working fine on gas now. Must be a minimum gas pressure is needed for the water heater to work on gas. SOLVED!

See you all back here on Sunday evening.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Problems morphing between Outbacks? No one better come to any rally with a problem that could be contagious to the rest of us









Glad you solved your problem Randy, you would think the regulator would switch over before the pressure created the problem tho.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

Glad to hear the trip is going so well!









And great tip on the H2O heater/Furnace problems some have been having. I will have to add that one to my notrebook. Thanks!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear that your trip is going well and that you solved the water heater problem.
Can't wait to see some pics.

Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are back. What a super trip this was. About 2,200 miles, $700 in fuel, right at 8 MPG. The low gas mileage was surprising since I installed a K&N air filter before the trip and we were getting 10 MPG all summer long while camping in Colorado. I am thinking the 70 MPH at 3200 RPM in third gear was the reason for the lower mileage.

Just one thing broke on the entire trip...the ceramic tile in the oven cracked in half on our last night.







No flat tires, no engine trouble, no breakdowns in the middle of northeastern New Mexico.

The 26 RS is now cleaned and winterized, marking the end of our second Outback camping season. The next big camping related activity will be in early January 2006 for the RV Show.

Photos of our trip are here.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

It looks like you guys had a great trip!








Those last couple of pictures were unreal. I thought those kind of camping sites only existed in the RV brochures!

Glad to have you home safe and sound.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad that you had a supert time








And you didn't have any problems.
The pics are great










Don


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

Glad you enjoyed your trip through Texas!!! There are some beautiful places here. sunny


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

Camper Karen said:


> Glad you enjoyed your trip through Texas!!! There are some beautiful places here. sunny
> [snapback]60298[/snapback]​


Wonderful pics of your trip thanks for sharing them.
Looks like all had a great time and the memories will last forever.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------

